# Got my live cam running!!!



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

After a bear of a time getting the antenna up(48') in high winds my buddy Ray and i have the BEC running out back in my woods. Nothing special so far. When the high gain antenna gets here we are goning to move it to our hunting grounds. If anyone cares to look here is the link.


http://livecam.buckeyecam.com/lcamera.html?user=lc9roetf50


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Thats sweet! thanks for sharing


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That is cool...Do you live relativley close to where you hunt?


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

http://livecam.buckeyecam.com/lcamera.html?user=al106&camera=1

look at how many times this crazy buck jumps over this fence!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Fishstix said:


> That is cool...Do you live relativley close to where you hunt?


Right now it is only 500 yards or so from the base station. The standard equipment will go 2 miles. We are hoping with the new jacked up antenna(that should arrive tomorrow) we will still have enough signal to bounce it about 4 miles. The folks i talked to said in the plains states they can get close 6 miles. Hills and obstructions will obviously cut that distance. The companay is really working with us to make this work for us. I have my fingers crossed it will do what we want it to. 

I am like a kid at Christmas every time I check to see if any pictures are coming in I can't wait to get it set up at the other property. Should be a bit more action than where it is set up now.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

There is some action on the cam right now!!!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Am I looking at this right? There is a bunch of cameras listed. I get this page when I go to the link, Is this yours? Camera 1 - Ray & Swoonie's?


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Toxic said:


> Am I looking at this right? There is a bunch of cameras listed. I get this page when I go to the link, Is this yours? Camera 1 - Ray & Swoonie's?


Yes that is the one, long story why they call me swoonie instead of swantucky. I'll get that changed so there is no confusion. There are 25 pics waiting to load!! The base tells me how many are coming, the computer can't load them as fast as the camera is taking them.:!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

This one showed up early tonight.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

That is awesome!!!!! Really cool!!!!! Is this from the Toledo area?
Anyways I just looked...


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Swanton. This is the third night with the camera up, mostly does the first night. There have been 3 different bucks tonight. I am still waiting for the big one to show up


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Really cool tucky! Good luck getting your other one set up.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Whats with this... You've got dogs now!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

The dogs followed me out when i went to pull the cam. We tried to set it up on the other property but my buddy busted a prong on the connector to the antenna. So its back up behind the house for a few days. With the cooler temps maybe some new ones will show up tonight.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Happy new year to me!! I have been waiting for this one...i am glad we could not move the cam!!!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Randy, is that cam available to the public? That is almost as cool as my Bosworth style mullet was back in high school!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Theres a nice buck right now, if I'm looking at the live shot! When we were big into camming (had 15-20 35mm's) I was close to getting a Buckeye Cam System, just couldn't afford it, plus we live 2 1/2 hours away from our property, so it would have been stolen & destroyed no doubt. 

Way to go, this is great.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

That is an awesome setup!!!!!! you have some nice deer on your property:!


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

Them BuckEye Cams sure are sweet 

It's amazing what you see when you have a quality trail camera running vs. something mediocre. It's crazy that you never saw the new year's buck, wonder if he was just passing through...


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

gf319804 said:


> Them BuckEye Cams sure are sweet
> 
> It's amazing what you see when you have a quality trail camera running vs. something mediocre. It's crazy that you never saw the new year's buck, wonder if he was just passing through...


He has been back 3 times since Jan. 1. I seldom hunt back there. Early and late season have been the only times I have spent much time in a stand. Most activity is at night. With only 6 acres to hunt it is not like I can move my stands closer to their bedding area. I think the does hang around but the bucks are coming in durning the cover of night from a metropark 1/2 mile away.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I HATE DROP TINES


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Those are some nice bucks Tucky...I just had to wipe my mouth from drooling.


----------



## fshnjon (Feb 25, 2008)

that is really cool ,thanks 


Jon


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

swantucky said:


> I HATE DROP TINES


I think drop tines are cool! That buck has some nice mass. He just has no spread at all.


----------



## rack-a-holic (Jan 2, 2009)

well since you dont like drop tines...no reason to have that deer pass on genetics...so what do you say about having me come take that deer off your land?? haha


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

rack-a-holic said:


> well since you dont like drop tines...no reason to have that deer pass on genetics...so what do you say about having me come take that deer off your land?? haha


I Bet I'm Closer
I'd be happy to get him out ofthe gene pool


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Just did a morning check that sweet deer has been there for a whole page of pix.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Man that racks a mess..Would love to have it on my wall ...Very cool pics ..


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

It will be interesting to see what he looks like next year. He could end up being a hefty non-typical score. He just has an unusually small spread for his size.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I hunt a farm in Morgan County and the bucks down their have very tall racks, but the spread isn't usually too wide. Very similar to these bucks...but hey, I would put these brutes on my wall anytime.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for sharing Swantucky, really cool stuff! Do you have an auto feeder there or just dumping the corn?


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Fishman said:


> Thanks for sharing Swantucky, really cool stuff! Do you have an auto feeder there or just dumping the corn?


I have just been dumping it. Believe it or not I have only been spreading a gallon ziploc bag every couple days. I need to get to the feed store and get a decent amount out there so I don't have to mess with it. The cold temps next week should bring some new ones in.

When I get on my other computer later tonight I will post some pics of a shoving match that went on last night


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Basspro carrys an auto feeder w/ bucket and photocell for 40 bucks. Holds 40# of corn and last about 2 weeks on a morning/evening feeding schedule that throws about 1# per feeding. Run's off a 6v rechargeable too. I had one set up at the spot I hunt with bait, but I finished up the season before I even had to hunt off it.

Best part was it was a near a pond and the damn mallards started eatting all my corn lol.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Fishman said:


> Basspro carrys an auto feeder w/ bucket and photocell for 40 bucks. Holds 40# of corn and last about 2 weeks on a morning/evening feeding schedule that throws about 1# per feeding. Run's off a 6v rechargeable too. I had one set up at the spot I hunt with bait, but I finished up the season before I even had to hunt off it.
> 
> Best part was it was a near a pond and the damn mallards started eatting all my corn lol.


I have a couple Bass Pro gift cards...I may have to invest in one of those. I have a gravity feeder in the backyard but I have not put any corn in it since the early season.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

As promised here is one from the shoving match. With the weather the way it is and the temps this coming week I am excited about what may show up


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Those are freaking monsters...looks like you have a great herd up there!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

One of the better bucks I have been watching met his maker yesterday afternoon. He was checked in today and luckily I heard about it and was able to congradulate the lucky hunter, share in his sucess and get a photo or two.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Man...that is a great buck! Congrats to that gentleman.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

These are some pictures of deer I've been watching this evening, and a hunter? I must say you've got quite a herd over there and the deer are beautiful, it's exciting to know these deer are out there somehere not extremely far from me lol 
















































































They were awesome pix some of the deer I've seen before which is cool too... Keep it up!


Swanny if you read this I have yet to get anywher on that link because the admons on that site have yet to activate my account... I'll let you know if I ever get through with it...


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

NSOF, pmme your phone # and a time in the evening when you will be available and I will have my buddy walk you through it


----------



## xtrema (May 31, 2007)

WOW! Swantucky you have some nice bucks coming into that setup at night. That one buck is an absolute brute!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Another good looking few pages 
2 new deer and plenty of does loaded with fur lol!
These guys were there when I looked
























This is a pretty deer! I wanna see a shed dropping on cam lol
























Does the cam not run during the daY???


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

They just seldom show up durning the day. In just the last week or so the does started showing up during daylight. Hopefully the bucks start showing in legal time before the season ends....


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Those bucks would look good on the wall next to my fire place.


----------



## mbass8dor (May 9, 2004)

Great pics!
I see some very nice bucks and doe, I see that you'll have a right side to find?
The bucks are dropping antlers now! Good luck and thank you for sharing these great pics!

Tom


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

mbass8dor said:


> Great pics!
> I see some very nice bucks and doe, I see that you'll have a right side to find?
> The bucks are dropping antlers now! Good luck and thank you for sharing these great pics!
> 
> Tom


I noticed that the big one lost a side Figures he would drop them just about the time he is getting there just after legal time


----------



## Pies (Jan 29, 2009)

Those are some nice bucks! My dad would love this! I cant wait to show him this when he gets home from work!


----------

